# Any simple way to convert Cable to HD w/o a new hd receiver from DISH?



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

My dilemma: Currently we have a regular digital t.v. receiver from Dish Network. We had two "old fashioned" t.v.'s (the square type) so this receiver worked great. Now we replaced one with a flatscreen that is HD and do not have the h.d. signal. So now we have one t.v. that needs HD and one that doesn't. Is there any type of little adapter, plug, box, etc...that we could plug the cable wire into that would convert the signal to HD on the new t.v.?

Or, do we just need to get a new receiver from DISH. If this is the only way to get the HD signal on the new t.v., will the HD receiver mess up the picture on the other "square" t.v.? 

One problem is that the new t.v. is in our bedroom and when I called DISH they said a new receiver would need to be in the room with the new hd t.v. We do not want it there because the hard drive makes too much noise when it goes off and on randomly and would wake us. 

Any suggestions would be welcomed! Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you want an HD signal, you need an HD receiver. Nothing converts a standard signal to HD.

Dish is correct. The HD receiver has to be connected to the HD TV. That's how it works.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

DoubleHelix said:


> Dish is correct. The HD receiver has to be connected to the HD TV. That's how it works.


Does this mean when we get a second HD in our living room we will need a separate receiver? Because right now both t.v.'s are connected to the same receiver. I would imagine Dish would redo the cable so that both tvs would remain on one receiver. Since the second t.v. will eventually be replaced by a hdtv maybe I can get them to set it all up now to have the receiver in the living room. Lots to think about!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Talk to Dish about what you need where.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

DoubleHelix said:


> Talk to Dish about what you need where.


 I know......I'm just trying to save $100 bucks


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I have the same setup with DISH except the bedroom TV is Teed off the cable between the dish to the main TV.
I was told that the receiver/recorder was portable between either outlet but only the TV directly attached to the receiver recieved high-definition, the other tv received low def which is ok for occasional use on the second TV.
One confusing situation is watching one program on main TV in high def and recording a different program on recorder#2 that recorded program is in low definition (since its senced as belonging to the bedroom tv although it will be viewed on the main tv.) You cannot view and record a different program on #1 recorder. Setting those properly is confusing until you recognize all programs go through the reccorder before projecting to a tv.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks Knotbored........that was helpful. 

After reading what you said, what I need to find out next from DISH is if they can install the hd receiver in the living room and use that for our older t.v. .(for now untill we replace it with a new hdtv) and have the t.v. in the bedroom run on the low def just because of the noise factor. I also have to find out if the hd signal will mess up our older t.v.'s picture. 


Too bad about the limits it will place on the simultaneous viewing/recording situation 

What is your opinion of the low def.......I'm just curious?


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

hotskates said:


> Thanks Knotbored........that was helpful.
> 
> Too bad about the limits it will place on the simultaneous viewing/recording situation
> 
> What is your opinion of the low def.......I'm just curious?


Personally I don't see enough detail difference between HD and SD to convince me to pay much extra for it.
My wife has a different opinion-she remarks about facial details but even on SD I can see every individual hair and eyebrow so see little need to enhance it.
I still am confused about sizing the screen from wide to normal to zoom and how much of that is automatic by sattelite, perhaps I sometimes get less detail then the screen is capable of.
By the way-you mentioned recorder noise. I am temporarily sleeping in the room with recorder (broken ribs aren't comfortable to lay flat) and I hear no sounds from the recorder. But if I heard any there is an OFF button to shut it off except when you need it for the alternate TV.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Knotbored said:


> Personally I don't see enough detail difference between HD and SD to convince me to pay much extra for it.
> My wife has a different opinion-she remarks about facial details but even on SD I can see every individual hair and eyebrow so see little need to enhance it.
> I still am confused about sizing the screen from wide to normal to zoom and how much of that is automatic by sattelite, perhaps I sometimes get less detail then the screen is capable of.
> By the way-you mentioned recorder noise. I am temporarily sleeping in the room with recorder (broken ribs aren't comfortable to lay flat) and I hear no sounds from the recorder. But if I heard any there is an OFF button to shut it off except when you need it for the alternate TV.


 Thanks Knotbored. Now that I think of it, I have fallen asleep on the couch in the room where the recorder is and it did not wake me during the night. I checked and it is set to update at 3:00a.m., so maybe its not a problem after all.

Rignt now we are running the new flatscreen t.v. on the "normal" setting and it is not as clear of a picture as the older square t.v in the other room. Not sure what they call the "non-hd" receiver, but it definately isn't good for a flatscreen. The the "normal" setting is better than the other option that makes the picture stretched out and fuzzy.


----------

